# Entertainment Dresser



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2008)

Hi Team 

I have been commissioned by a client in Lincolnshire to design an entertainment dresser. I want to mount the plasma TV in the centre section on a swivel action wall mounting bracket, thus allowing the TV to bee pulled out when required for viewing and when note required to be concealed via a vertical opening door.

My question is this can any member recommended a company that can supply me with such a wall mounting bracket. I have asked uncle Google but I don’t like the websites he is showing me they all look clones of each other and I don’t like Ebay. 

The TV in question will more than likely be a Sony 26” as will be the DVD player/ recorder and Hi-fi. I am waiting details from Sony. But just thought you guys may know of a company / suppler and be able and willing to share it with me.


----------



## LyNx (10 Jan 2008)

I will find out what bracket the guy next doors uses. Has the functions to pull his 37" LCD off the wall and can swivel both ways. Bit pricey but a great bit of kit.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2008)

Hi Andy

Thank you most appreciated. I am also thinking to have it motorised and operated via remote as the client like his big boy toys


----------



## LyNx (10 Jan 2008)

This is a manual item, not sure if motorised.


----------



## Shultzy (10 Jan 2008)

Bespoke, try this site 

http://www.av4home.co.uk/acatalog/Flat_ ... nisms.html


----------



## vsumouse (11 Jan 2008)

i'm sure HAFELE do the brackets your after, we designed a similar item that was conceled behind wall paneling.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Jan 2008)

Hi Team 

For those that are interested the first draft of the design process regarding this particular project just follow the link.

Before I put pen to paper so to speak the client needs to part with a design fee which is none returnable this means the drawings and specification belong to the client and in turn the client can take the drawing to any Tom Dick of Harry to have it made up. All my drawing are don on AutoCAD 2008 which is the industry standard it also means I can send drawings via email to any architect or interior designer and they can open up my drawing and visa versa. The long and the short of it I can receive a drawing from a architect do my design on his or her drawing and send them back to him or her.

Only as well as my day job I do architectural detailing for architects and interior designers not only in the UK but also in Europe, Australia and across the pond in the USA.

If you have any comments feel fee I will not throw by dummy out of my pram if you tell me something I would not like to hear after all it’s the only way we learn is it not? As long as t constructive then I am all hears.

Once I have completed the full specification and quotation I will publish it if any one is interested. 

http://www.alanwakefield.co.uk/Entertai ... resser.pdf


----------



## Rich (12 Jan 2008)

Alan, forgive me for asking, but do you actually make the bespoke furniture yourself, the reason I ask is because , normally, if somebody was to make furniture etc of such high quality, you don't normally need to advertise, ie, word of mouth, one good job leads to another etc, always leads to more work, I know this well being an engineer, my phone is always going and a lot of the time I have to say NO, however, you seem to be bombarding each and every post with your presence, do you have an inferiority complex? are you so badly in need of advertising space that you need to be OTT in a nice friendly forum such as this, I have only been a member for a short while, but had I been the founding member I would not be inundating people with my presence, btw, you need a quick lesson in grammar AND spelling, hope I have'nt offended you, just my opinion, you understand.
Rich.


----------



## Blister (13 Jan 2008)

Rich":104vniel said:


> Alan, forgive me for asking, but do you actually make the bespoke furniture yourself, the reason I ask is because , normally, if somebody was to make furniture etc of such high quality, you don't normally need to advertise, ie, word of mouth, one good job leads to another etc, always leads to more work, I know this well being an engineer, my phone is always going and a lot of the time I have to say NO, however, you seem to be bombarding each and every post with your presence, do you have an inferiority complex? are you so badly in need of advertising space that you need to be OTT in a nice friendly forum such as this, I have only been a member for a short while, but had I been the founding member I would not be inundating people with my presence, btw, you need a quick lesson in grammar AND spelling, hope I have'nt offended you, just my opinion, you understand.
> Rich.



Well Rich , as a recent new member you know how to upset people !!!

I cant see why you get so upset by voicing your opinion in such a rude way and then try and cover it up by saying " hope I have'nt offended you " 

If your comments were aimed at me I would be offended :? 

If you read the small print at the bottom of Bespoke's postings you will find this " Alan Wakefield Bespoke Cabinet Maker & Designer who makes his daily crust working from my fully equipped work shop on the door step of our second city as well maintaining my own website. " 

A reminder to you , this post is about a TV wall bracket , and what do your comments have to do with this subject ? Nothing ?? 

Think before you post please 

Strange comments , very strange :? :?


----------



## Chris Knight (13 Jan 2008)

I see nothing wrong in Alan's posts in this thread - on the contrary, this could be a very interesting and helpful to many people.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Jan 2008)

Hi Team

Rich; I do design, make finish and install all my own work, and if the project requires electrical or plumbing works there is a Reg electrician and a Reg plumber who work with me on such projects. My projects come via word of mouth like your good self but also from architects, interior designers and members of the public that visit my website. Currently my lead time is 4 and getting close 5 months. As already stated I all so do just design work for those people who want it, this part of my work come from me being able to use AutoCAD in the design process.

Am I restricted to the number of posts I can reply two? 

Regarding my grammar and spelling I don’t need a quick lesson I need a long hard lesson.

Blister; my signature just may be away of informing members and none members alike that I am a professional not an amateur or a hobbyist. 

The thread was started by my self and as I say it is for those that may be interested how this project was progressing. And the TV mounting bracket in question is part of the project. 

Constructive comments I like and are not offended by them in any way that’s the way we all learn but I don’t know if the comments that have been made by Rich & Blister are constructive or note but there we go we live in a free and democratic country and free speech is every ones right.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Jan 2008)

Hi Team

For those who are interest this is the final design and specification for the entertainment dresser to go with the wall mounted bracket. You are most are most welcome make any constructive comments / criticism. 

http://www.alanwakefield.co.uk/Entertai ... resser.pdf


----------



## BradNaylor (17 Jan 2008)

Rich":2qc6ittf said:


> Alan, forgive me for asking, but do you actually make the bespoke furniture yourself, the reason I ask is because , normally, if somebody was to make furniture etc of such high quality, you don't normally need to advertise, ie, word of mouth, one good job leads to another etc, always leads to more work, I know this well being an engineer, my phone is always going and a lot of the time I have to say NO, however, you seem to be bombarding each and every post with your presence, do you have an inferiority complex? are you so badly in need of advertising space that you need to be OTT in a nice friendly forum such as this, I have only been a member for a short while, but had I been the founding member I would not be inundating people with my presence, btw, you need a quick lesson in grammar AND spelling, hope I have'nt offended you, just my opinion, you understand.
> Rich.



It takes all sorts to make a world, Rich.

You may see Alan as a self-opinionated pedant who can't spell; I see him as something of a kindred spirit - except that I can spell! :lol: 

This thread is probably of little interest to many amateurs or hobbyists, who would prefer to be discussing chisel sharpening or Triton routers - but for a fellow professional cabinetmaker it is fascinating stuff. It is always interesting to see how other people work; most of us toil away alone, starved of contact with our peers, and fall into our own little ways.

There seem to be a fair number of professional woodworkers on the forum and this can only be a healthy thing. We can learn a lot from each other, you hobby guys can no doubt learn things from us, and, you may be suprised to hear, we can learn a lot from you hobby guys!

So Rich, if you don't like Alan's (or my) posts - don't read them!

Incidentally, your own writing style would be rendered far more readable by the use of paragraphs. :wink: 

Cheers
Dan


----------



## BradNaylor (17 Jan 2008)

Alan,

Thanks for posting this thread - I am very interested in seeing how other people work. For myself, I use pencil and paper to draw a 3 dimensional perspective sketch, finding that my retail clients get a better feel for the piece and its setting this way than from formal elevation drawings. I really must find the time to master Sketchup!

A couple of questions:

Are you proposing to build the unit completely from solid timber or use veneered boards in the obvious places? This is not clear from your quote.

Did you get the job yet?

How long do reckon it will take you? *

How much? *


* I don't expect an answer to these questions on the open forum but if you want
to PM me.... :wink:


----------



## RogerM (17 Jan 2008)

Dan Tovey":k56wvgnf said:


> .................... This thread is probably of little interest to many amateurs or hobbyists, who would prefer to be discussing chisel sharpening or Triton routers - but for a fellow professional cabinetmaker it is fascinating stuff. It is always interesting to see how other people work; most of us toil away alone, starved of contact with our peers, and fall into our own little ways.
> 
> There seem to be a fair number of professional woodworkers on the forum and this can only be a healthy thing. We can learn a lot from each other, you hobby guys can no doubt learn things from us, and, you may be suprised to hear, we can learn a lot from you hobby guys! ..........
> :
> ...



On the contrary Dan, whilst discussion of chisel sharpening and Triton routers has its place, let's not lose sight of the reason why we buy our routers and sharpen our chisels in the first place - i.e. to build stuff (unless you are a tool collector in which case there is no hope!  ). BTW, glad to see that your "dimensionally challenged" thumb is not stopping you posting and hope that it is on the mend!

So, I think Alan's thread is really welcome, particularly as I am planning a corner TV/HiFi unit of my own that is sufficiently complex that I'm leaving it until after I retire (31st March - yippee!) .

I'm interested in the gismo that allows kit to be hidden out of sight behind doors. SWMBO would just love to hide this stuff. Have you used these before Alan, and if so, how effective are they? Presumably most pieces of kit have a socket into which a wand is plugged or does it have to be positioned over the "infra red eye" on the DVD/VCR /PCR etc? If reliable and effective it opens up a whole new range of installation ideas.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Jan 2008)

Hi Team 

I use AutoCAD 2008 for the reason stated above, and I hold a city guilds certificate level two which I took in 2004. Detailed cutting list can be obtained very easily strait onto spread sheets. As well most companies now produce CAD drawing of there products: including furniture fittings, sanitary where, timber moulding companies, as well as window and door manufactures. So I feel Sketch up is next to no good at all to me but then again I don’t know anything about SU and as people in glass houses shouldn’t throw stones I will keep my mouth shut. In September of this year I will be embarking on another city and guilds course for AutoCAD 3D

Have a look at the link below you will see a show case of AutoCAD 3D. You may be required to Reg with cadtutor.net first but it will be worth your while. You will find that they are true professionals on the site and you get no back stabbing. 

http://www.cadtutor.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15

All my clients are none commercial with the exception of the Church of England and English Heritage.

Regarding me getting the job the quotation will be in the post today but an emailed copy was sent last night to the client. The client as paid the design fee of £XXX.00 (which is none returnable) and when clients have paid out that sort of money for a design you stand a good chance of getting the job but it is not in the bag at this time. BTW the client is in Lincolnshire so you see I get about.

6mm veneered board will be used for the rear panel and 25mm for the shelves which will be 10mm solid lipped on 3 sides and 15mm lipped and moulded on the front edge. I haven’t been to site or meet with the clients at this time so the amount of solid timber used is unknown except to say a minimum of 75% will be in solid.

The client as not been told this (I don’t tell my clients everything I hold some back to give a bigger WOW factor) the dresser will come with a second set 12mm thick glass shelves and down lighting in the two side cupboards this gives the client a choice of book case or showcase.

It will take me about two weeks and a lead time before commencement 8 – 10 weeks.

What Dan is getting at: a lot of time is spent by members discussing chisel sharpening or Triton routers etc, etc like it is the be all and end all in the carpenters workshop and when professionals offer advice on construction, design or finish etc we are told by a few members that that our advice is un-welcome and the forum members don’t need us or we are raining on a member or members parade. My personal thought is that some members who are amateurs or hobbyists look at us professionals like my self and Dan as the enemy and feel in some way threatened by us because we question there advice or give alternative method of working. 

The gismo works very well. You still need the individual remotes but only one receiver put discreetly on the furniture as it is infra red. When I designed the games room shown on my website I designed it with 14 zones of lighting which was operated from one remote which also operated the curtains, TV and hi-fi etc.

I don’t know how it works except that you need 3 or 4 lengths of string but one must have a knot in the end 2 mirrors and a tin can. That’s what I employ professional to sort out.

http://www.alanwakefield.co.uk/games_Room.html 

This entertainment dress had the same type of gismo fitted as well as having a safe concealed with in it.

http://www.alanwakefield.co.uk/large%20 ... resser.jpg

http://www.keene.co.uk/multi.php?mycode=IRBKITS


----------



## mailee (17 Jan 2008)

I have to agree with the majority here Rich. Alan may well be a bespoke furniture maker who can't spell (although that is by the point, many people can't spell for one reason or another.) As for his questions on the forum, we are always learning no matter how old, educated, experienced we are. No one knows everything so it is human nature we ask. I although competent with most things in wood would have no idea about engineering or indeed what brackets are available for a plasma TV. I for one welcome his input in the forum and if I can also be of help to him even better. JMHO :wink:


----------



## Rich (17 Jan 2008)

Hi Mailee, point taken. I stand corrected.
regards, Rich.


----------



## BradNaylor (18 Jan 2008)

Bespoke":k3pdqec8 said:


> Hi Team
> 
> I use AutoCAD 2008 for the reason stated above, and I hold a city guilds certificate level two which I took in 2004. Detailed cutting list can be obtained very easily strait onto spread sheets. As well most companies now produce CAD drawing of there products: including furniture fittings, sanitary where, timber moulding companies, as well as window and door manufactures. So I feel Sketch up is next to no good at all to me



Alan,

Does your Autocad enable you to produce a perspective 3-d drawing?

If not, then I would not find it much use. My clients do not have architectural or engineering backgrounds as a rule, so 2-dimensional elevations mean precious little to them, and do not aid my sales process at all.

I have not yet mastered it, but to my mind Sketchup is the only product I have seen that would truly help me in designing and selling bespoke furniture. The drawings you can produce really bring the proposed design to life, allowing for modifications to be made easily in dimensions and proportions while looking at it from different viewpoints.

I have no interest in computer-produced cutting lists. I can do it myself in a matter of minutes with a pencil, paper and calculator. I also find that doing it this way forces me really to think through the construction process at this early stage.

Each to their own though eh, Alan?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2008)

Dan

I have sent you a PM with my telephone number so pleas give me a call or let me have yours.

The AutoCAD package I have will allow me to drawer in not only 2D but also 3D and allowing me to drawer in prospective. It also rotas say a cabinet on its axes so the client can see front, back, sides, top or even inside at any angle you wish. You can render a surface finish textured or smooth, wood grain or paint and lighting, you can stretch or reduce all at the click of a mouse etc, etc

I think of design and construction when I am producing the CAD drawings from the out set because I am drawing in real time and in model space. That means if I am designing a entertainment dresser I am drawing it 1 : 1 you don’t scale any thing until you put it on a layout and then ask Mr cad to scale to suit the paper you wish to print on.

When I do a site visit to take measurements I have laptop and camera as well as the normal tools of the trade in hand. I drawer the space or room there and then all 1 : 1 I can even check if the room sq out of plum and by how much etc. Then when I get back I design the dresser to suit the space allowing for the walls out plum and out of sq etc. I don’t know if SU can do all this.

I don’t use computer-produced cutting lists but it’s available if you want it.

This will sound bigheaded but on occasions I work with architects in Australia, USA, and Europe doing designs and at present I am doing a small design job with a guy in Bangkok so there is auto cad drawings flying all over the place and all this work comes from using AutoCAD not SU

Come September I am back to school the learn AutoCAD 3D so yes each to there own.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2008)

Rich":3nziv437 said:


> Hi Mailee, point taken. I stand corrected.
> regards, Rich.



If Rich is apologising how come its to Mailee only I thought his remarks was made to me and not Mailee


----------



## RogerM (18 Jan 2008)

Alan - thanks for the info on the infrared repeater gismo - it's started a whole new train of thought into my own requirements. 

BTW - I like your website. You've made some lovely stuff.

I'm not sure why there is this sudden hang-up over occasional mis-spellings. My view, FWIW is that these forums are more akin to a conversation between friends, during which we may drop in to the vernacular, rather than an academic exercise in the use of precise English. So let's lighten up everyone!


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jan 2008)

Hi Roger

Thank you for your kind comments regarding my website and projects. 

You may want to check out the following threads it will give you some back ground regarding spelling.

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... highlight=


----------

